
Ask HN: What are your group messaging use cases? - technothirst
So group messaging is becoming more popular and some argue that will be the new form of social media.<p>I&#x27;m curious what do people use group messaging for and what are the most popular use cases?<p>Let&#x27;s discuss the group messaging behaviors. trends etc
======
PaulHoule
Machine to Machine, for one thing.

That is, that kind of system is a good communication fabric for many "internet
of things" applications.

~~~
technothirst
but where do people fit in then?

